# comesantos y cagadiablos (modismo)



## swift

Buenas tardes:

Me pregunto si en otros países hispanoparlantes se conoce y se usa la expresión "comesantos y cagadiablos", que se aplica en Costa Rica a los individuos aparentemente devotos pero que desmienten su fe por sus actos.

Y si no se conoce ni se usa, ¿existen otras expresiones equivalentes?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Sepulcros blanqueados, es así como he oído llamarlos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aquí se usa "ponerle una vela a dios y otra al diablo".
Acabo de ver la opinión de V. M. y también es usado pero en un sentido más crítico que la expresión que yo te ofrezco.


----------



## swift

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Sepulcros blanqueados


Según las palabras de Jesús. Y con razón, pues aunque hermosos por fuera por dentro son pura corrupción.

Gracias también a ti, Xiao.


----------



## Pinairun

swift said:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Me pregunto si en otros países hispanoparlantes se conoce y se usa la expresión "comesantos y cagadiablos", que se aplica en Costa Rica a los individuos aparentemente devotos pero que desmienten su fe por sus actos.
> 
> Y si no se conoce ni se usa, ¿existen otras expresiones equivalentes?
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> swift


 
Creo que son del mismo tipo los gazmoños, meapilas, santurrones...


----------



## Fer BA

Swift:

Nunca la había escuchado, me parece divertidísima. No recuerdo ninguna expresión de por aquí, supongo que se los llama _católicos sociales _o_ no practicantes_.


----------



## swift

Fer BA said:


> supongo que se los llama _católicos sociales _o_ no practicantes_.


Pero eso es muy específico de un grupo religioso. "Comesantos y cagadiablos" no sólo se aplica a los católicos.


----------



## Fer BA

Entiendo. Es que aquí los únicos que andan con eso de santos y diablos son los católicos (y los candombleros).


----------



## mirx

En México son persignados, santurrones, comeostias, reyes de la comulgación. Si se esta narrando una falta de alguno de los susodichos es normal terminar el relato con un. "Y (eso que) va a misa".


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí sí se conoce la expresión -al menos, yo la conozco y a veces la uso-, aunque no se oye mucho.
Creo recordar que en un cuento de Chaucer está la expresión, traducida del inglés, claro. Pero no sé si esto sirve de algo -tal vez, sólo para denotar que el traductor sí la conocía-.


----------



## Lexinauta

La forma más común que se usa por aquí es 'chupacirios'.


----------



## Fer BA

Pero...los _chupacirios_ no necesariamente _desmienten su fe por sus actos_ -como señala Swift-.


----------



## swift

Según entiendo, los _chupacirios_ son los que no se salen de las enaguas de los sacerdotes, mientras que los _comesantos y cagadiablos_ son personas que se la pasan señalando faltas ajenas, dando el ejemplo y que se muestran devotos exteriormente aunque sus actos ponen de manifiesto su hipocresía.

Saludos,


J.


----------



## Lexinauta

Es cierto, Fer, 'chupacirios' está relacionada con el tema pero no responde a lo preguntado.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola,

"Camandulero" es la que usaríamos al menos en mi región, más allá de la religión.


----------



## swift

Gracias, PU. 

Veamos cómo se los llama en otros países y regiones hispanoparlantes.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## ampurdan

"Fariseo" es un término que usan algunos cristianos o gente de cultura cristiana, por la imagen que de ese antiguo grupo judío da en muchos pasajes el Nuevo Testamento. Siendo como fueron predecesores del judaísmo rabínico, algunos judíos disienten de esa imagen, pero el hecho es que se usa así.

Otros términos no tan centrados en el tema de la religión: "hipócritas", "incoherentes".


----------



## swift

Acabo de encontrar la locución “comesantos y cagadiablos” en un medio digital panameño:


> Tiempo de vacas gordas seguido de tiempo de vacas flacas, vacas gordas que aprovechan muchos para ordeñar y ordeñar y ordeñar en su propio beneficio. Ahí nos vamos sin recordar a José y los sueños del faraón. (A ver si las referencias bíblicas ayudan a los comesantos y cagadiablos que tenemos gobernando a entender las metáforas, oye, que son duros de mollera).
> 
> Héroes salvadores


El _Diccionario de americanismos_ de la ASALE no lo documenta.


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

swift said:


> la expresión "comesantos y cagadiablos", que se aplica en Costa Rica a los individuos aparentemente devotos pero que desmienten su fe por sus actos.



Nunca oídas ni leídas. 



Valeria Mesalina said:


> Sepulcros blanqueados, es así como he oído llamarlos.



Es la que pensé, y muy apropiada para hoy.



piraña utria said:


> Hola,
> 
> "*Camandulero*" es la que usaríamos al menos en mi región, más allá de la religión.


No es lo mismo, al menos por estas comarcas; no sé si en Utría sí. Camandulero me dice que es rezandero, y así está en el _Diccionario de colombianismos_.



Pinairun said:


> Creo que son del mismo tipo los *gazmoños*, meapilas, *santurrones*...


Sí, señor; aquí se conocen las que resalté, y se usa sobre todo santurrón.



ampurdan said:


> "Fariseo" es un término que usan algunos cristianos o gente de cultura cristiana,



Sí, muy adecuada.


----------



## Calambur

XiaoRoel said:


> Aquí se usa "ponerle una vela a dios y otra al diablo".


Aquí, "quedar bien con dios y con el diablo".



swift said:


> _comesantos y cagadiablos_ son personas que se la pasan señalando faltas ajenas, dando el ejemplo y que se muestran devotos exteriormente aunque sus actos ponen de manifiesto su hipocresía.


Hola.

Ya me voy a acordar de algún clásico que use la expresión o alguna equivalente (perdón por mi memoria funcionando mal), pero de momento recordé que el Arcipreste pinta muy bien a algunos de esos personajes:

_Dicen frailes y clérigos que aman a Dios servir,
más si huelen que el rico está para morir,
y oyen que su dinero empieza a retiñir,
por quién ha de cogerlo empiezan a reñir.

---_

Y por aquí, por mis pagos, tenemos también las 'ratas de iglesia', esas mujeres piadosas que van de madrugada a limpiar la iglesia, prepararle el desayuno al cura, escuchar la primera misa y comer hostias, pero... salen de allí montadas en unas escobas que ni te cuento.

Saludos._


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

Calambur said:


> Aquí, "quedar bien con dios y con el diablo".
> 
> 
> Hola.
> 
> Ya me voy a acordar de algún clásico que use la expresión o alguna equivalente (perdón por mi memoria funcionando mal), pero de momento recordé que el Arcipreste pinta muy bien a algunos de esos personajes:
> 
> _Dicen frailes y clérigos que aman a Dios servir,
> más si huelen que el rico está para morir,
> y oyen que su dinero empieza a retiñir,
> por quién ha de cogerlo empiezan a reñir.
> 
> ---_
> 
> Y por aquí, por mis pagos, tenemos también las 'ratas de iglesia', esas mujeres piadosas que van de madrugada a limpiar la iglesia, prepararle el desayuno al cura, escuchar la primera misa y comer hostias, pero... salen de allí *montadas en unas escobas* que ni te cuento.
> 
> Saludos._



Démosle tiempo al tiempo (la memoria), que de seguro aparecerá otra joya. ¿Lo de las escobas fue una ocurrencia, por las brujas, o es un dicho allá? (Y espero que la I. no me borre por salirme de la pregunta inicial).


----------



## Rocko!

Dos escritores cubanos, Miguel Barnet y Ernesto Mestre, usaron la frase en sus libros “La vida Real” y “La rumba de Lázaro”, respectivamente, aunque Barnet usa escupir en lugar de cagar.


----------



## swift

Rocko! said:


> Dos escritores cubanos


A propósito de Cuba, recién descubrí “calambuco”:


> 1. m. y f. Cuba. Persona que ostenta falsa o exagerada devoción. U. t. c. adj.
> calambuco, calambuca | Diccionario de la lengua española


Quizá @michelmontescuba nos pueda confirmar si esta palabra aún tiene curso en el habla cubana hodierna.


----------



## michelmontescuba

swift said:


> A propósito de Cuba, recién descubrí “calambuco”:
> 
> Quizá @michelmontescuba nos pueda confirmar si esta palabra aún tiene curso en el habla cubana hodierna.


Primera vez que oigo esa palabra. Debe ser un término culto o anticuado.


----------



## swift

Gracias por tu aporte, @michelmontescuba. 🙏


----------



## Mister Draken

Palabra incorporada  con marca. _coloq_. y _desp_. al _Diccionario ejemplificado del español de Cuba_, de Antonia María Tristá Pérez y Gisela Cárdenas Molina, La Habana, Editorial de Ciencias Sociales, 2016. El ejemplo que pone es de una obra de Antón Arrufat de 1984.
También está en el _Diccionario del español de Cuba_, Madrid, Gredos, 2000. Un diccionario contrastivo con el español de España a cargo de Günter Heasch y Reinhold Werner y con la coordinación de las antes citadas.

No figura, en cambio, en _El habla popular cubana de hoy_, de Argelio Santiesteban, La Habana, Editorial de Ciencias Sociales, 1997.

Mi fuente de primera mano (licenciada en lengua y literatura rusas en la Univ. de La Habana, traductora y editora) tiene un vago recuerdo de esa palabra, pero sin poder decir qué significa.

Como le dijo un famoso músico cubano  a otro igual de famoso músico cubano: "el que pida más está loco!".


----------



## swift

Mister Draken said:


> Como le dijo un famoso músico cubano a otro igual de famoso músico cubano: "el que pida más está loco!".


¡No seré yo quien se atreva! 😝 ¡Muchas gracias! Para terminar de redondear, esto es lo que refiere don Fernando Ortiz en su _Nuevo catauro de cubanismos _(edición póstuma, 1974):


> Calambuco. Según Israel Castellanos [«Briba hampona», Revista Bimestre Cubana, vol. IX, n.º 2], en el ambiente del hampa se les dice a los homosexuales. Nosotros hemos oído usar esta palabra en la acepción que registra Suárez en su _Vocabulario cubano_: «Aplícase a la persona beata, muy apegada a las cosas de la iglesia, pero cuando se hace hipócritamente, sin devoción. Es de advertir que también se desarrolla en Cuba el árbol _calambuco_ que produce el bálsamo de María, pero se conoce en el país por ocuje.».


----------



## Xiscomx

A DIOS ROGANDO Y CON EL MAZO DANDO​
*Tipo: *Refrán
*Idioma: *Español
*Enunciado: *A Dios rogando y con el mazo dando
*Ideas clave: *Esfuerzo
*Significado: *Cuando deseamos algo, está bien encomendarse a Dios, a la Providencia, pero haciendo a la vez todo lo que esté en nuestra mano por lograr lo que pretendemos. En los tiempos actuales, ha tomado un sentido crítico -pero bastante errado con respecto al auténtico sentido del refrán- contra las personas que rezan a Dios, pero hacen daño. La forma _A Dios rogando y al macho dando_ tiene un significado distinto, que explica Francisco Rodríguez Marín (1926): se decía en el campo para indicar la conveniencia de «salir presto del camino peligroso».
*Marcador de uso: *De uso actual
*Comentario al marcador de uso: *Este refrán se dice en la actualidad con sentidos muy diversos e incluso irónicos, para lo que se juega con la forma clásica (Véase el apartado Observaciones).
*Observaciones léxicas: *El _mazo_ es un martillo grande de madera. Se utiliza en ciertos trabajos -como los de carpintería- para clavar o golpear piezas que no se quieren romper o dañar; también se usa en albañilería o para golpear el esparto y sacar de él sus fibras. _Macho_ se emplea como sinónimo de «mulo» o de «caballería».
*Fuentes: *Seniloquium nº 1; Vallés1549 nº 39; MalLaraI 141 («maço»); Correas1627 A142; Autoridades«Dios»; Terreros
*Observaciones: *Se juega con la forma clásica para emplearse con sentido irónico: _A Dios rogando, y negociando_, según explica Rodríguez Marín (1929): «Díjose de muchos eclesiásticos, más atentos a lo temporal que a lo de la otra vida». También podemos encontrar alterada la forma del refrán, de modo que se fusiona con el discurso: «Me parece bien rogar, pero con el mazo dando» (fuente oral).

Fuente: CVC


----------



## Seelewig

swift said:


> Me pregunto si en otros países hispanoparlantes se conoce y se usa la expresión "comesantos y cagadiablos", que se aplica en Costa Rica a los individuos aparentemente devotos pero que desmienten su fe por sus actos.


Nunca oído por aquí.


swift said:


> Y si no se conoce ni se usa, ¿existen otras expresiones equivalentes?


Tener cara de Jueves Santo (o Viernes Santo) y hechos de carnaval.


----------



## swift

Seelewig said:


> Tener cara de Jueves Santo (o Viernes Santo) y hechos de carnaval.


😂👏🏻

¿Se usa por toda España?


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

swift said:


> 😂👏🏻
> 
> ¿Se usa por toda España?


No por aquí. Al menos yo nunca he oído esas expresiones...

Saludos


----------



## swift

Gratias plurimas, dilecto @Miguel On Ojj.


----------



## Calambur

Seelewig said:


> Tener cara de Jueves Santo (o Viernes Santo) y hechos de carnaval.


De carambola, encontré el antecedente:

_Hombre falso, no nos vendas 
con palabras* de jueves santo
hechos de carnestolendas.


* _Con "dichos" hubiera rimado...
---

Edito. Perdón, leí tantos refranes y dichos que me confundí. Está en la floresta de Rodríguez Marín (1855-1943).
(Figura con el número 23.899 en el refranero compilado por Luis Martínez Kleiser.)


----------



## Seelewig

swift said:


> 😂👏🏻
> 
> ¿Se usa por toda España?


No lo sé, yo la conozco de mi familia materna (sur de Navarra); tengo una madre muy refranera. Yo lo recordaba con "Viernes", pero busqué en Google (desconfío con razón de mi memoria) y lo encontré con "Jueves", por eso puse las dos opciones.
En Cataluña no recuerdo haberla oído.


----------



## Seelewig

Calambur said:


> De carambola, encontré el antecedente:
> 
> _Hombre falso, no nos vendas
> con palabras* de jueves santo
> hechos de carnestolendas._


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> "comesantos y cagadiablos"


Más de lo mismo son:
"_tragasantos, cagadiablos_" (n° 57.474)
y "_muchos que santos tragan, diablos cagan_" (n° 57.473)

Ambos del refranero citado en #33. (No desesperar que me falta menos: apenas hay reunidos 65.083.)


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> individuos aparentemente devotos pero que desmienten su fe por sus actos.


"_La cruz en los pechos, y el diablo en los hechos_" (n° 57.529)

Éste es viejo viejo (registrado por lo menos entre 1549 y 1627) pero al parecer se mantiene tal cual (clic).


----------

